# Insect Fursonas



## cyborgdeer (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm thinking of making my fursona a mayfly or a moth or even a cross between the two.
I have yet to draw her. I think she'll be a mixture of the colors white and purple.
Anyway, I was wondering if there are any insect fans here like me.
And if you have a fursona I'd love to see it. :3


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 5, 2016)

Tada, Robber fly here.






So as far as insect anthros go, are you going for a more accurate approach or a more humanoid appearance? More often the latter is what people do. (I tend to be anatomically correct as much as I can)


----------



## cyborgdeer (Jul 5, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Tada, Robber fly here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think a more accurate approach. But still, a few human traits. I guess I'll have to draw it to show you what I mean. I look at pictures of actual bugs while designing the anthro version...


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 5, 2016)

cyborgdeer said:


> I think a more accurate approach. But still, a few human traits. I guess I'll have to draw it to show you what I mean. I look at pictures of actual bugs while designing the anthro version...



I actually went over the technicalities of an insect anthro and came up with some neat concepts. For example, many insects have what's called a "pseudo pupil". It's more or less a visual anomaly within the compound eyes than actually serving any purpose, but that means you could potentially display some sort of expression without replacing compound eyes which, personally, make it most like an insect. But I'm just rambling here, I'd love to see your approach.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 5, 2016)

nyehhhh......insect fursonas always make me..........nyehh..........I dunno what it is, but they just scare me.


----------



## cyborgdeer (Jul 5, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> I actually went over the technicalities of an insect anthro and came up with some neat concepts. For example, many insects have what's called a "pseudo pupil". It's more or less a visual anomaly within the compound eyes than actually serving any purpose, but that means you could potentially display some sort of expression without replacing compound eyes which, personally, make it most like an insect. But I'm just rambling here, I'd love to see your approach.


You're very knowledgeable when it comes to insects. It's awesome.
I love entomology 
I'll post a drawing of my fursona when I actually have my tablet with me to draw on the computer with. It'll be a few days till I have my tablet back. I'm sorry we'll have to wait for that. D:


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 5, 2016)

cyborgdeer said:


> You're very knowledgeable when it comes to insects. It's awesome.
> I love entomology
> I'll post a drawing of my fursona when I actually have my tablet with me to draw on the computer with. It'll be a few days till I have my tablet back. I'm sorry we'll have to wait for that. D:



And about combining, you have to be careful. You mentioned a crane fly and a moth, which have vastly different shapes and features. Moths have fuzz and hairs being a large part of their volume, and are actually pretty heavy compared to other flying insects. Crane flies are very thin and structured differently. I think the best order of business is to discover what insects fit the bill. There are plenty of insects to choose from ( I tend to just stay with a general group because there are a ridiculous amount of species under every name, I.E. Robber flies, but not any more specific), and you might just find something as good as what you were hoping to combine.


----------



## cyborgdeer (Jul 5, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> And about combining, you have to be careful. You mentioned a crane fly and a moth, which have vastly different shapes and features. Moths have fuzz and hairs being a large part of their volume, and are actually pretty heavy compared to other flying insects. Crane flies are very thin and structured differently. I think the best order of business is to discover what insects fit the bill. There are plenty of insects to choose from ( I tend to just stay with a general group because there are a ridiculous amount of species under every name, I.E. Robber flies, but not any more specific), and you might just find something as good as what you were hoping to combine.


Actually, I was just thinking of giving moth wings/antennae. But I see what you mean. Besides, my fursona will be a female, and I'll be giving her a bit of a more curvy, womanly kind of body I think. But I want her head to be more insect like, with mandibles I think. I don't know. I'll choose when I get to actually drawing. And she'll definitely have big, buggy eyes. And cute long antennae.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jul 5, 2016)

Not an outright fursona, but I do use an insect character during battle roleplays.

www.furaffinity.net: Ichi-gou by Gasmask by SSJ3Mewtwo (mildly nsfw)
www.furaffinity.net: The Grand Tournament: Ichi-gou vs Lucius "New York Showdown" by SSJ3Mewtwo
www.furaffinity.net: "Ichi-gou's Bringin' It" by RyanWardlow by SSJ3Mewtwo
www.furaffinity.net: 'Returning to the Hall' by AltairXXX by SSJ3Mewtwo
www.furaffinity.net: 'Pull up a chair. I'll tell you a story.' by Faint by SSJ3Mewtwo
www.furaffinity.net: 'You Lose' by TheAnthroFactory by SSJ3Mewtwo
www.furaffinity.net: Ichi-gou Solo (from 'The Stand-Off' by Croft) by SSJ3Mewtwo (mildly nsfw)
www.furaffinity.net: 'Ichi-gou - The Flame Reaper' by Croft by SSJ3Mewtwo

The character actually started out as a mostly human android.  But after a lot of roleplaying having him become an ant android actually felt very fitting, given his personality and the situation he eventually ended up in.  And it ended up being a big advantage in a number of battles where the other roleplayer was pretty established in only fighting human-ish opponents.  Add in extra arms, snapping extended jaws, clawed hands, and a lot of the usual battle strategies fail pretty miserably.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 5, 2016)

Pretty sure there is a moth in disguise in this thread.


----------



## Simo (Jul 7, 2016)

Huh, anyone have a Ladybug fursona?

Or any other type of beetle? 

How about ants? I find ants rather fascinating, though they can seem impossible to get rid of, the way they just keep milling about in those lines. But it might be hard to have an ant fursonality, I mean, aren't most ants just kinda mindless workers, gathering food for the queen to make more and more and more ants? Someday, if we have a nuclear war, I'm convinces it's gonna be the ants that take over, afterwards!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 7, 2016)

Simo said:


> Huh, anyone have a Ladybug fursona?
> 
> Or any other type of beetle?
> 
> How about ants? I find ants rather fascinating, though they can seem impossible to get rid of, the way they just keep milling about in those lines. But it might be hard to have an ant fursonality, I mean, aren't most ants just kinda mindless workers, gathering food for the queen to make more and more and more ants? Someday, if we have a nuclear war, I'm convinces it's gonna be the ants that take over, afterwards!



That's what I've always wondered. I've seen some people choose ants, but I let it slide, you already have to make compromises as it is. If someone chooses a driver ant, I'm going to have to break the news to them; they don't have eyes.


----------



## Simo (Jul 7, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> That's what I've always wondered. I've seen some people choose ants, but I let it slide, you already have to make compromises as it is. If someone chooses a driver ant, I'm going to have to break the news to them; they don't have eyes.



Ants are quite fascinating, although even more so, I am very fond of the Anteater, especially the giant anteater, or antbear. They produce almost no stomach acid,  and have no teeth. Instead, they use the ant's own formic acid with which they 'sting' to digest them, along with sand and gravel that have been swept up as they Hoover up the ants. There's also some very cute tree-dwelling anteaters, much smaller, but adorable!


----------



## Zipline (Jul 7, 2016)

Simo said:


> Huh, anyone have a Ladybug fursona?
> 
> Or any other type of beetle?
> 
> How about ants? I find ants rather fascinating, though they can seem impossible to get rid of, the way they just keep milling about in those lines. But it might be hard to have an ant fursonality, I mean, aren't most ants just kinda mindless workers, gathering food for the queen to make more and more and more ants? Someday, if we have a nuclear war, I'm convinces it's gonna be the ants that take over, afterwards!


But I am afraid of ants! D: Fire-ants once climbed into my pelt in a swarm when I was a pup and pinched me many many times.. DX I still jump when I see them in my hooman's kitchen.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 7, 2016)

Zipline said:


> But I am afraid of ants! D: Fire-ants once climbed into my pelt in a swarm when I was a pup and pinched me many many times.. DX I still jump when I see them in my hooman's kitchen.


I don't blame ya, bruh. We used to have 'em EVERYWHERE in North Carolina. They STILL have 'em down there!


----------



## Simo (Jul 7, 2016)

You two need an anteater!






Also, in a self-promoting way, I wrote this poem:

*Anteater/Antbear*

Striding on curved fore-claws
across the Mato Grosso
you stop
almost casually 
to slip 
a long tongue
down this or that hill:
Antbear, what’s it like to go through life with no teeth?
Sucking it up
as the ranchers
hunt you down 
& drive you out to raise cattle,
the drone of tractors and engines like foreign insects,
as the dust kicked up by hooves
blows across the denuded brush.

All you ever sought were ants-who wants ants?

You lap up your fill
of workers and drones
but never kill the queen
the colony, 
the infinite underground cities,
that supporting substrata---
but there’s fewer of you now
cutting the grasslands with your stiff broom tails,
and alone now
wandering and distant
you scent the master’s boy
with his feeble binoculars
& the gun his dad gave him, his first, 
& as he stalks along squinting into the early AM sun
you rise up above him,
knock him to the ground,
your claws swiping at his soft face like scissors,
& you leave him there,
collapsed,
bleeding,
the carcass picked over by buzzards- 
covered now 
with a gentle blanket of ants.

-© Simo-Skunk, 2014


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 7, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Pretty sure there is a moth in disguise in this thread.










Simo said:


> You two need an anteater!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, this is beautifully dark, if that's a thing.


----------



## Simo (Jul 7, 2016)

And they are endangered. It is a thing. It is dark, yes, but it is not the anteater who would kill all ants, it's people.


----------

